# MN Youth Turkey Hunt



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know this is a ND website but people look at this from MN..

Anyways. At the end of this is a link to a youth turkey hunt in SEMN. It is a great hunt and has about a 40% success rate. It is located by rochester mn.

All that is required is that the child has a hunter safety certificate, is older than 12 and has not hunted turkeys. Follow the link. It is a great hunt. Last year only 23 people applied for 24 spots. The child chooses a weekend to get drawn for. There is 12 blinds and they draw the morning of for a blind. It is a great chance to get into turkey hunting. If you have any questions follow the links.

Chuck

http://www.co.olmsted.mn.us/parks/youth_turkey_hunt.asp


----------

